# Keldeo vs warpedplant



## Eifie (Jul 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs warpedplant*[/size]



Spoiler: arena



*Format:* 3v3 triple
*Style:* heartbreakingly chaotic, probably
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Super Fang, Perish Song, direct healing except Chill, moves that require nonpresent natural resources
*Arena Description:* Driftveil Drawbridge. Its attributes aren't anything spectacular, but it will be able to accommodate most first-stage Pokemon; Driftveil authorities have asked that the battlers use only first-stage or non-evolving Pokemon to limit the inevitable damage to the bridge. After adultlike and responsible negotiation with Unovan leaders that did not leverage Asber's reputation for gleeful havoc-wreaking and arena destruction in any way, the bridge will be evacuated and water and air traffic will be barred from passing through on the day of the battle, leaving it open to chaos!

However, the passage of wild Pokemon can't as easily be restricted. Ducklett and Swanna do often pass overhead, as well as the occasional Charizard (don't ask me what they're doing here), resulting in a variety of combat effects. Thus, at the end of each round, one of the following things will happen:

10%: A Charizard flies by and hits every battler for 5% damage.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Muscle Wing, increasing one (random) battler's Attack by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Resist Wing, increasing one battler's Defense by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Genius Wing, increasing one battler's Special Attack by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Clever Wing, increasing one battler's Special Defense by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Swift Wing, increasing one battler's Speed by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds an Energy Wing, restoring one battler's energy by 5%.
10%: A Ducklett sheds a Health Wing, restoring one battler's health by 5%.
20%: A Ducklett sheds three Pretty Wings, raising all the stats of three random battlers (excluding Accuracy and Evasion - think Ominous Wind boosts) by one stage. Meanwhile, Charles the heartbreaker rides the wind on the shore and piercingly gazes at the battle with his piercing gaze, lowering the remaining battlers' stats by one stage. If there are fewer than three battlers remaining, each takes one wing and Charles leaves.

Finally, if the drawbridge is damaged, e.g. with area-effect attacks, Clay's Excadrill with infinite experience will immediately interrupt the battle and use Iron Head on the offending battler(s). At the end of the round in which this penalty is activated for the fifth time, the Excadrill will use Iron Head three times on every battler in retaliation before fainting of exhaustion and not interfering again.

*Additional Rules:* Triple battles restrict the targeting of moves: Pokemon can only target those adjacent to them, barring certain exceptions, meaning that the order in which Pokemon are sent out matters. In addition, Pokemon to the left and right may also *shift* instead of using a move on their action, resulting in their position being swapped with the Pokemon currently in the center. Shifting has 0 priority and, for ASB, boosts the power of Pursuit. (More on shifting here.) I think that's everything that matters, but the ref and challenge accepter may want to skim the rest of the Triple Battle page just in case.



*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Eris* the female Dusknoir <Pressure> @ Muscle Band
 *Sonya* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Lover Man Sugar Monster* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist> @ Expert Belt
 *Piper* the female Butterfree <Compound Eyes> @ Wise Glasses
 *Super Smile Tommy* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Weakness Policy
 *M. H. Milky Way of Boo Foo Woo* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses
 *Minky Box Princess Angie* the female Petilil <Own Tempo> @ Sun Stone
 *Lover Man, Olé! Olé!* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Amyparadise Murphy* the female Litleo <Rivalry> @ Lucky Egg


*warpedplant's active squad*

 *Jess* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Havrey* the male Spinarak <Insomnia>
 *Joe* the male Frillish <Cursed Body>
 *Anna* the female Gothita <Frisk>
 *Frank* the male Hoppip <Leaf Guard>
 *Amelia* the female Pidgey <Keen Eye>
 *Flint* the male Timburr <Guts>


*Command Order*

 *warpedplant* sends out three Pokémon
 *Keldeo* sends out three Pokémon and posts heartbreakingly chaotic commands
 *warpedplant* posts comparatively neat commands, probably
 *Eifie* cries


----------



## warpedplant (Jul 4, 2015)

Okay, joe in the center, frank on the left, Amelia on the right.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll be using the cuter Lover Man, Sonya, and Amyparadise Murphy, in that order. All of you will be dropping your items at the earliest time convenient; if that's immediately, go do it, and then go batter these uncutes into cute submission with this somewhat simple plan, hopefully... actually, this is probably going to backfire horribly, but I don't really care. 

Lover Man, you'll be spamming Ice Beam at that Hoppip. No overkill like doubly-super-effective STAB overkill, am I right? If Frank turns out to be unhittable besides Substitute or you can't use Ice Beam, go ahead and Freeze-Dry the Frillish. If they're both unhittable or you can't use whatever move, go with Light Screen, Light Screen, Reflect.

Sonya. Thunderbolt the Frillish, then double Thunderbolt the Pidgey. Switch targets if the one you'd be attacking is protecting or unhittable, besides Substitute. If both are unhittable or you can't use Thunderbolt, set up a Nasty Plot. No overkill like underkill, am I right? I don't actually remember whether different targets of the same move count as separate conditionals and I don't really want to wait to ask, so that's it for you.

Amy, you'll be neutralizing Joe with an Entrainment and then firing off some one-action Solar Beams at him. No overkill like horribly inefficient overkill, am I right? If Joe's unhittable at any time besides Substitute, or you can't use whatever move, just Flamethrower whomever you can hit and delay your actions. (Default to whatever move you can use out of Solar Beam and Flamethrower if it comes to that, I guess.) You still have a spare conditional slot on the first action, so, uh, if all of your potential targets (bar Sonya and noncombatants) are unhittable, or you can't use Entrainment or Flamethrower for any reason, go with a Work Up.

*Lover Man: Ice Beam @ Frank / Freeze-Dry @ Joe / Light Screen x2 ~ Ice Beam @ Frank / Freeze-Dry @ Joe / Reflect

Sonya: Thunderbolt @ Amelia / Thunderbolt @ Joe / Nasty Plot x3

Amy: Entrainment @ Joe / Flamethrower @ someone / Work Up ~ Solar Beam @ Joe (one action) / Flamethrower @ someone / Entrainment @ Joe x2*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 15, 2015)

Approximately 72-hour DQ warning for warpedplant.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 19, 2015)

And warpedplant is disqualified. Since the battle never really started, nobody gets anything.

Keldeo: I so do not feel up to offering to ref a triple again atm, so uh, do you take IOUs? :Db (this is totally how you do a thumbs-up, do not dispute my super high school-level emoticon skills)


----------

